# Replacing lorry floor - anyone done it?



## MissSBird (3 May 2012)

With typically bad timing, it appears I need to get the floor of my horse area replaced. 

Has anyone ever had this done, and how much did it cost approximately?

Thanks guys. Just trying to get a rough idea.


----------



## Mike007 (3 May 2012)

Depending on weight , it may be easier to lay a new floor ontop of the old one, certainly cheaper.


----------



## maza (3 May 2012)

I've done it, the corners were going in mine so I ripped up the old floor but it was two sheets and the underneath sheet wasn't as bad so decided to lay floor Onto it, I couldnt just lay ontop of both as rubber and partitions wouldnt have fitted back! I bought marine ply as my dad said its best as won't rot as quick with the horse pee, I was about 60 for two sheets and two hours later relayed and solid! Wasn't half as difficult as I'd been told.c


----------



## Mike007 (3 May 2012)

Sorry but the whole "Marine Ply" thing is a myth. Marine ply is not water resistant unless correctly sealed ,it is mearly a grade of timber ply. Pewrsonaly I use inch thick oak boards absolutely plastered with bitumen , Two layers. Its still cheaper than marine ply.


----------



## B-B (3 May 2012)

Also ripped mine out and used outdoor plywood that was an inch thick and cost about 80 to do a quarter of the floor.

We keep a good eye on it and have the underside checked.


----------



## Vickijay (3 May 2012)

I sent mine away to do it as wouldnt even consider doing mine myself. I had the whole thing done so stalled for 4, I had 2 layers of new floor and some stuff painted on, it had a funny name, but I can't remember what it was, it's black and thick almost like tar, or the stuff you put on flat roofs and is meant to protect the floor. Maybe someone else can remember what it's called!

I did have to have all my partitions altered too because the floor was higher so the partitions didn't fit in any more! The bill was a bit over £1000 but I think I had a couple of other little jobs done too.

So it was expensive but I wouldnt of wanted to try it myself and I know its been a good job


----------



## Mike007 (3 May 2012)

Vickijay said:



			I sent mine away to do it as wouldnt even consider doing mine myself. I had the whole thing done so stalled for 4, I had 2 layers of new floor and some stuff painted on, it had a funny name, but I can't remember what it was, it's black and thick almost like tar, or the stuff you put on flat roofs and is meant to protect the floor. Maybe someone else can remember what it's called!

I did have to have all my partitions altered too because the floor was higher so the partitions didn't fit in any more! The bill was a bit over £1000 but I think I had a couple of other little jobs done too.

So it was expensive but I wouldnt of wanted to try it myself and I know its been a good job
		
Click to expand...

Black jack!!!F++k a duck, £1000. I am too bloody cheap!


----------



## Tiffany (3 May 2012)

Agree you could always lay a second layer on original if possible with you partitions etc.

I work in the Timber industry and for trailer and lorry floors we recommend and sell Birch plywood with a mesh surface 1 side and film on other. Birch is stronger because of the number of plys and the surface offers some protection to the boards.

You can buy Far Eastern plywood with the same surfaces although if you compare with birch you'll see the difference in number of plys.

No plywood is completely water proof and even if it were it wouldn't be urine proof


----------



## Mike007 (3 May 2012)

Tiffany said:



			Agree you could always lay a second layer on original if possible with you partitions etc.

I work in the Timber industry and for trailer and lorry floors we recommend and sell Birch plywood with a mesh surface 1 side and film on other. Birch is stronger because of the number of plys and the surface offers some protection to the boards.

You can buy Far Eastern plywood with the same surfaces although if you compare with birch you'll see the difference in number of plys.

No plywood is completely water proof and even if it were it wouldn't be urine proof 

Click to expand...

Tiffany , you know your plywood!


----------



## Tiffany (3 May 2012)

Forgot to say Mike's way works and other option is plastic which some trailer & lorry manufacturers now use.


----------



## Tiffany (3 May 2012)

Hi Mike, I've been in the trade longer than I care to remember so I should have picked up some knowledge along the way


----------



## MissSBird (3 May 2012)

Wow guys, thanks for the thoughts!

It is a very old lorry. It's recently been discovered that the edge of the floor (underneath horses heads) is very soft from damp, and a part appears to have rotted right through. So I'm not sure it'd be possible to just put a new floor over the top of this? Wouldn't that just add extra weight?

I'm not very DIY savvy I'm afraid, so all advice is much appreciated!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (4 May 2012)

My old one went to Thorpe Horseboxes. Had a few other things done but was around £1K


----------



## Miss L Toe (4 May 2012)

MissSBird said:



			Wow guys, thanks for the thoughts!

It is a very old lorry. It's recently been discovered that the edge of the floor (underneath horses heads) is very soft from damp, and a part appears to have rotted right through. So I'm not sure it'd be possible to just put a new floor over the top of this? Wouldn't that just add extra weight?

I'm not very DIY savvy I'm afraid, so all advice is much appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

Any sign of rot, and I would remove everything. 
I am not too sure about ply which is used in ordinary lorries being as suitable for horse lorries with the wet urine scenario, I would investigate further,find out what Oakley and other high spec horse lorry manufacturers use.


----------



## mutley75 (4 May 2012)

why the obsession with wood? If you are going to replace the floor go with the ally planks, they click together like laminate flooring. As used by most reputable manufacturers.


----------



## perfect11s (4 May 2012)

Tiffany said:



			Forgot to say Mike's way works and other option is plastic which some trailer & lorry manufacturers now use. 

Click to expand...

 or the aluminum planks even better , yes on the subject  of ply yes  only an idiot would use  any plain ply including marine which there is a dangerous myth going round that it is a suitable as flooring in trailers and lorrys !!! yes the phenol mesh ply is ideal and very suitable it stands up well to constant wear and wet on comercial lorry floors and trailers....


----------



## Jesstickle (4 May 2012)

perfect11s said:



			yes the phenol mesh ply is ideal and very suitable it stands up well to constant wear and wet on comercial lorry floors and trailers....
		
Click to expand...

I have phenol filmed ply for my trailer floor. That's what the manufacturers put in and that's what I'd replace it with when it needs doing!

YM had her lorry floor replaced and I seem to remember that being about £1000 pound mark too. Now I remember why I have a trailer


----------



## perfect11s (4 May 2012)

MissSBird said:



			Wow guys, thanks for the thoughts!

It is a very old lorry. It's recently been discovered that the edge of the floor (underneath horses heads) is very soft from damp, and a part appears to have rotted right through. So I'm not sure it'd be possible to just put a new floor over the top of this? Wouldn't that just add extra weight?

I'm not very DIY savvy I'm afraid, so all advice is much appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

 Realy idealy the old stuff needs to come out ....but you could be opening a can of worms  if the suports and cross bearers are rusted !!! you realy need to get someone to look at it before you rip up the old floor!!! if  the lorry a bit on the old side and not worth spending thousands on it you could make it safe with an over floor made of phenol safadeck mesh flooring say 12mm or thicker ....


----------



## Maiscene (4 May 2012)

yes, I have.
The floor on my bedford tk was softening at the back. I brought marine ply through a trader friend of mine, got a good deal on 3 sheets, less than £100, had quite alot left over for trim edging etc. Then looked in the local paper for a handy man, called a few up, explained the job, 2 came to look, one seemed to know what he was talking about, had already done a horsebox floor for a horsey friend so I hired him for £120 over a day and a half. Done a great job, that was 4 yrs ago, floors a good un! A DIY fab friend and I also did the tricky trimming and getting the partition fittings back in. Quite enjoyed it really! 

Goodluck!!!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (4 May 2012)

I sent mine back the guy who converted it, it's a 3.5 tonne so has a aluminium base, ply on top and to seal it fibreglass (I think) and he put me in a wee chanel as my mare loves to pee in it, touch wood it hasn't gone soft since and it cost be about £250 ish!


----------

